# adopting older puppy questions.



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

We have talked to a reliable breeder that has a 7 month old puppy for sale. The pups parents are show havs, and the dam & sire have been thourghly tested. Would there be any drawbacks or reasons not to purchase? We also would like to know your thoughts, on the purchase price of an older pup versus 10 week pup. Thank you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought Bella at 7 months old and still paid the regular price.... I think she should have been discounted now that I think about it. Not having to go through the puppy stage was awesome! She could hold her potty longer and did chew! Bella is awesome in every way except that she is afraid of a few things. Just loud noises. So as long as the pups been socialized and is working on his potty training, I don't see any red flags.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cruzr said:


> We have talked to a reliable breeder that has a 7 month old puppy for sale. The pups parents are show havs, and the dam & sire have been thourghly tested. Would there be any drawbacks or reasons not to purchase? We also would like to know your thoughts, on the purchase price of an older pup versus 10 week pup. Thank you.


As long as it's a good breeder who has been regularly working with the pup, training and socializing it, I can only think of one down-side, and that is only if you are planning on a performance career for your pup. Most performance people want to start working with with their pup as young as possible, both to bond strongly and to lay a solid training foundation as early as possible. This shouldn't have any bearing on a pet dog, though, particularly with a Havanese&#8230; who, if well bred, will most likely love EVERYONE!!! 

From what I have heard, most pups in this age-range, from reputable breeders do NOT go for less money. You are getting a dog who knows a lot more, and the breeder has put up with all that early puppy-stuff for you!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

The breeder told us the puppy uses a pee pad, and she let's her out before and after coming home from work. We will probably have to work on her outside potty. Planning to see the puppy tomorrow. Thank you Karen and Linda for all the help. We will keep you posted.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Take pictures please


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

cruzr said:


> The breeder told us the puppy uses a pee pad, and she let's her out before and after coming home from work...


This concerns me. Does this breeder have a full time job and leave the puppy at home all day with no socialization or training during that time?


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Nickie Two,I do not know if some one is with the dogs during the day but will find out tomorrow. I honestly don't know how anyone with a fulltime job, can properly train a dog. My wife trained our dogs, raised our children,while I worked. We never had pee pads, or crates for dogs. I think my wife's job was much harder than anything I did. Getting off the tracks a bit.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

cruzr said:


> Nickie Two,I do not know if some one is with the dogs during the day but will find out tomorrow. I honestly don't know how anyone with a fulltime job, can properly train a dog. My wife trained our dogs, raised our children,while I worked. We never had pee pads, or crates for dogs. I think my wife's job was much harder than anything I did. Getting off the tracks a bit.


I agree. I know it's not a viable option for most people but I am so grateful I have the time with Ludo (oh yeah, and my kids! LOL!) I do. Of course he's now very dependent on me but hopefully I'm not going anywhere anytime soon (knock wood).


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

This thread took a surprising direction. Given the choice, I'd pick my career any day over staying home with my dog. She does great with her pen and her walker. It's not about being forced to work... Pets are a fulfilling part of a rich life, not the sole focus of my attention.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

I think your absolutely right,as an individual. But when you want to become a breeder, and sell the best dogs for the high prices.Then you should spend the time and dedication to do so. Otherwise your just a high priced puppy mill. Have a wonderful Sunday,sorry if I offended anyone, will try to stay on the subject.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

My reponse was about a breeder who possibly left dogs alone all day during the day. A breeder would have several adult dogs and at times puppies and would/should be working on training, nuturing, and socializing the puppies. My response wasn't about working Havanese parents. I've always had dogs and worked full time until retirement a few years ago.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Nickie Two. I understood your response and appreciate your input. It was very helpful, and will have a big impact in our decision today. Thanks for your input.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

cruzr said:


> I honestly don't know how anyone with a fulltime job, can properly train a dog. My wife trained our dogs, raised our children,while I worked.


Gotcha. The quoted part here is what stuck out. I agree it would be a strange for a breeder to work full time, though I'm not sure how many could afford to live off just adoption fees. But even then, I wouldn't necessarily rule out that breeder without finding out how the dogs are socialized. Adopting an older puppy who was trained to be content alone during the day would be better for many people than an older dog who might have separation issues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

cruzr said:


> I think your absolutely right,as an individual. But when you want to become a breeder, and sell the best dogs for the high prices.Then you should spend the time and dedication to do so. Otherwise your just a high priced puppy mill. Have a wonderful Sunday,sorry if I offended anyone, will try to stay on the subject.


Nobody should be offended. I work....I travel... I just make sure my guys are well cared for. When I work I have a dog walker. When I travel, someone stays at my house. I do cater my life to my dogs... Guilty as charged..lol!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wanted to volunteer to be a Havanese rescue foster parent and they wouldn't let me because of my working. I was only working part time. I was wondering Linda was that a problem for you?


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> This thread took a surprising direction. Given the choice, I'd pick my career any day over staying home with my dog. She does great with her pen and her walker. It's not about being forced to work... Pets are a fulfilling part of a rich life, not the sole focus of my attention.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry if I offended you. I only meant I'm grateful to be able to do it. Not that it's a must and not that people should have one-dimensional lives. I never had a job I wouldn't leave in an instant. You're lucky to enjoy your job. Again sorry if I offended. In no way my intent.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Suzi said:


> I wanted to volunteer to be a Havanese rescue foster parent and they wouldn't let me because of my working. I was only working part time. I was wondering Linda was that a problem for you?


Nope. They know I work and I told them I am not the ideal foster home because I do work. I know I am not at the top of the list&#8230;..There have been a few times when I was the only option. I think they realized although I may not be the ideal foster home, I do have a great situation here. I'm am devoted to my dogs, have a fenced in yard, my guys have a dog walker/sitter, I am warm and fuzzy and I am home when I'm not working. I do admit, besides my work schedule, my life revolves around my dogs. When it's pouring rain, I am out there walking them for an hour. When I work a long day, I'm home at night. I think I got lucky because I proved I was a good foster home when they were in great need. I do think I could have been easily overlooked.
Does this make sense Suzy? I am sorry to hear you are having a tough time. I hope you get selected because I know how much you love and care for your guys!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cruzr said:


> I think your absolutely right,as an individual. But when you want to become a breeder, and sell the best dogs for the high prices.Then you should spend the time and dedication to do so. Otherwise your just a high priced puppy mill. Have a wonderful Sunday,sorry if I offended anyone, will try to stay on the subject.


I think you're right. It's a completely different thing to have a full time job and a pet dog,, or to BREED dogs and leave them alone all day. Breeding dogs RIGHT is a HUGE commitment. If a person doesn't intend to raise them right, they should leave the breeding to others who can.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> I think you're right. It's a completely different thing to have a full time job and a pet dog,, or to BREED dogs and leave them alone all day. Breeding dogs RIGHT is a HUGE commitment. If a person doesn't intend to raise them right, they should leave the breeding to others who can.


Well Said!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

cruzr said:


> The breeder told us the puppy uses a pee pad, and she let's her out before and after coming home from work. We will probably have to work on her outside potty. Planning to see the puppy tomorrow. Thank you Karen and Linda for all the help. We will keep you posted.


How did it go today???


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would want to meet the seven month old puppy. You never know if he/she is well socialized until you meet them.

I did adopt my Dolly at 6 months, I met her and she was bouncy, beautiful and full of it so it was love at first sight. Best thing I ever did because she brought the other 2 dogs to life!!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

We were with the breeder for most of the afternoon yesterday. Had a list of questions that were covered with the breeder. The dam and puppy were together when we met. The puppy was very happy and warmed up to us immediatly. The puppy has been pad trained, and outside when the breeder is at home. We are now owners of a beautiful little Havanese girl. Her name is Rose. She is getting used to her new home, and has been going outside potty today. I want to thank all of the forum members, that have helped us along the way. :clap2: 
Will be posting photo, as soon as I figure out how to.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Is that her in your Avatar? If so, she is stunning!!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Linda,That's our Rosie. She is such a sweetie. We have never had so many puppy kisses in our lives. She is everything we could have hoped for.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm happy to hear it!!! Looks like she almost was a show dog....I am happy she is not 

To post pictures go below to GO ADVANCED. Then go to manage attachments. A wo=indow will open up so you can choose the pictures you want. Then hit upload. You will see the file names attach to you post and then hit submit


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Rosie is a Irish Pied hav. Her coat has to much silver in the black for show.Lucky for us. She is going to the groomer tomorrow. Photo's to follow.I have never had such a loving dog. Now we understand what you all are talking about.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cruzr said:


> Rosie is a Irish Pied hav. Her coat has to much silver in the black for show.Lucky for us. She is going to the groomer tomorrow. Photo's to follow.I have never had such a loving dog. Now we understand what you all are talking about.


She's adorable&#8230; you're lucky to have her. But there is no reason a silver can't be shown. She's beautiful!


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Back from the groomers!:cheer2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, Rosie sure looks like she loves posing for the camera. Pretty pretty girl. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

love the last part of your post....



cruzr said:


> I have never had such a loving dog. _Now we understand what you all are talking about._


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

I really like her looks possibly because she looks a lot like my hav except for Rosie's brown mustach and beard. Like her face also.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She looks great in her new "do" and seems to love posing.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you all for helping us, and taking the time to post. A special thank you to Mrs. Krandall for your guidance sinse my first post. Merry Christmas to all .


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl! Looks like she sure does love you!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, you're entirely welcome! Enjoy your first Christmas with your beautiful new baby!!!


----------

